# Fell in my lap



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok I have a great opportunity that just fell in my lap but need to respond quickly. I have the chance to take on a Home Depot parking lot. I don't have the lot dimensions but as we all know those lots are big. I have never bid a large commercial lot like this, everything I have is smaller and can bid no problem. What ballpark price do you guys bid these lots or how? Strictly by the hour or by the inch? If you guys can give me something to get me started in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it. It will more than likely be one truck and a bobcat. THANKS


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Trade secret. I'm sworn not to tell.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't they give you spec's on the level of service they require?


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Not too many details when there is 2" the plowing begins. All snow will be piled in a designated area. They want someone there ready to go when that 2" is there. SAlt will also be applied. Just looking for some assistance to get me started in the right direction so I can start the more serious talks with them THANKS


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

2" trigger for a commercial? lawyers around here would have a field day with that. No offense, but I suspect it may be out of your league if you plan on attacking a HD with just a bobcat and truck. One pile typically means you have to move a lot of snow a long distance, you need a big loader with push box. You need the loader to stack the pile.

Go on google earth and give us a satellite link to the site.


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

*Who will you be working for*

What is the name of the company that you will be getting paid for Home Depot or the property owner or USM


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I would watch out, it could be the previous contractor wasn't getting paid and bailed on them. There could be other reasons as well, but not many people would fire a plowing contractor in the middle of winter without having a replacement before they did so. Just be careful and read the contract. Some contracts call for line items for each catatgory plow per specified amount of snow ie 1-3", shoveling, sanding, calcium, but burried in there is a line that says each event includes all of the following in the plowing price. We are doing a few lots that size and with shoveling, calcium, sanding and plowing small storm is about 2500 - 3500. The up side is you can usually sand these stores more often then you do most of your other customers (pre treat, during the storm, end of storm, spot treating following day). Another benefit is not to stack the snow unless it says to in the contract. That way your able to bill extra for stacking and moving after the storm if they need more parking.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

There is a Lowes across the street from the Wal mart I do and its plowed by just one pickup. This is his second year . So I know its possible to get a larger lot if you are a single plow operator. I would guess a average Home Depot is around $650 for plowing up to 4 inches.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

snow game;744525 said:


> I would watch out, it could be the previous contractor wasn't getting paid and bailed on them. There could be other reasons as well, but not many people would fire a plowing contractor in the middle of winter without having a replacement before they did so. Just be careful and read the contract. Some contracts call for line items for each catatgory plow per specified amount of snow ie 1-3", shoveling, sanding, calcium, but burried in there is a line that says each event includes all of the following in the plowing price. We are doing a few lots that size and with shoveling, calcium, sanding and plowing small storm is about 2500 - 3500. The up side is you can usually sand these stores more often then you do most of your other customers (pre treat, during the storm, end of storm, spot treating following day). Another benefit is not to stack the snow unless it says to in the contract. That way your able to bill extra for stacking and moving after the storm if they need more parking.


Thank you thats what I was looking for to make sure I am in the general price range that I was thinking. Yes I am not signing or commiting to anything until we meet and sit down over all the specifics and the stacking and moving is known that it will be extra. Thanks again


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Why are they looking for a new contractor in febuary??? friend had a H.D. lot threw a third party last year and is still owed money from them. 1 truck and a skid seems light on the equipment but might be enough in St Louis area.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

650 for a 4 inch storm?????


wouldnt leave my house to plow a home depot for that


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey you never answered my question who will the contract be with?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Mark Witcher;744528 said:


> There is a Lowes across the street from the Wal mart I do and its plowed by just one pickup. This is his second year . So I know its possible to get a larger lot if you are a single plow operator. I would guess a average Home Depot is around $650 for plowing up to 4 inches.


Mark, did you leave a zero out?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

tjlands;745091 said:


> Mark, did you leave a zero out?


Around here home depots are probably 3-4 acres on the front and 1-2 on the side and back. they have lots of island at the back of the lot and most guys around here push all the snow from the front of the store to the islands at the outer part of the lot. They are larger retail lots but you are not pushing snow 500' across a lot. Most around here are done with 1-2 pick ups. That price doesnt seem to bad to me but pricing is regional.

I bet the HD around me dont go for that much.


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

who will you sign the contract with?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The old Home Depot that used to be here went for 580 up to 4 inches, 750 up to 8 inches and everything after that was hourly at 65 an hour per piece of equipment. That was a total of 3.2 acres of parking lot, and access lanes around the building. Salt was at 150 a ton, but that was last winters pricing. They closed up and now the lot sits, not plowed. I don't know if a pick up and a bobcat would be enough for that sized lot, but when I did Menards a couple years ago, we used an 11 foot plow on my dump truck, a 12 foot pusher on a front loader, and 2 pick up trucks any time it snowed more than 2 inches.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

tutianoburgante;745146 said:


> who will you sign the contract with?


I don't think it wise for him too say in a public forum at this point. Do you?
We are all friends here but competition still exists and we are never sure who may be trolling.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Rc2505;745149 said:


> The old Home Depot that used to be here went for 580 up to 4 inches, 750 up to 8 inches and everything after that was hourly at 65 an hour per piece of equipment. That was a total of 3.2 acres of parking lot, and access lanes around the building. Salt was at 150 a ton, but that was last winters pricing. They closed up and now the lot sits, not plowed. I don't know if a pick up and a bobcat would be enough for that sized lot, but when I did Menards a couple years ago, we used an 11 foot plow on my dump truck, a 12 foot pusher on a front loader, and 2 pick up trucks any time it snowed more than 2 inches.


You cant plow 3.2 acre with a truck and skiddy?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bajak;745150 said:


> I don't think it wise for him too say in a public forum at this point. Do you?
> We are all friends here but competition still exists and we are never sure who may be trolling.


I agree with you but

I think people are just trying to make the point that it might not be the " great opportunity " the OP thinks it is


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

wow i wanted to start getting into large comercial lots but if thats how much people are getting for them then ill just stick to drivways and small lots.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

Over the years we have concluded from our charts that a regular 8ft plow will clear 27,000 sq ft per hour on average and a V plow will bump it up to about 31,000 sq ft per hour. Up here in Canada I charge $125 per truck. Figure out the sq ft and how much you want to per hour and that’s what you charge every time it snows. Hand shoveling, sand , salt and removal are totally separate. Try to have them commit to a minimum amounts of snow falls that you think will come in your area. This is the only way you can stay committed to them. GUARANTEES. Don’t take the contract if its 3rd party. Take the salt at a per ton basis when ever required. Remember that depots hours are very long and there’s always cars in the lots that take time to go around and your always going to come back when the lots empty for clean ups. Try to find out who the contractor was and speak to him. Theres always to sides to coin. If there something that doesn't go with your gut, your probably write and if you feel this way stay home! Its alot cheaper.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

I was solicited to do a Home Depot a few years ago. US Maint. was the property manager. He told me he would fax over the specs and what they were looking to pay. He warned me other contractors had told him the prices were low. I had to call him back and ask if the suggested price was correct or did they leave a zero out; it was listed as $300. He burst out laughing. The specs they requested were equally laughable. Basically they wanted to own you. You were required to be on site within one hour of a phone call. Plowing company was responsible for any damage to shrubs, curbs, lightpoles, railings. Invoices must be submitted within 30 days with a manager signature approving every line item. If invoice was not submitted within 30 days you lost the right to be paid for that event. 

The proposed pricing was $300 for 1"-3", $405 for 3"-6", $510 for 6"-9", $620 for 9"-12" NS $27.50 PER INCH over and above 12 inches. Salting was suggested at $120. 

Never found out who got it but I didn't even submit a bid. I always wondered what they ended up paying.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Those prices are really low. We are all professionals and should be charging a lot more than some of the pricing I have seen on this thread.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

shoeman68;746137 said:


> Those prices are really low. We are all professionals and should be charging a lot more than some of the pricing I have seen on this thread.


I don't understand how guys can say "those prices are too low" and "for that money Im staying in bed" without even seeing the property. I have been to some Home Depots that I could plow in 2 hours. Yes, two hours, with my truck and V -plow in sig. Ill take $600 for that anytime. Anyone who wouldn't, is dumb.

Not singling out the guy I quoted, just using that as an example of what I am talking about.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

JDiepstra;746157 said:


> I don't understand how guys can say "those prices are too low" and "for that money Im staying in bed" without even seeing the property. I have been to some Home Depots that I could plow in 2 hours. Yes, two hours, with my truck and V -plow in sig. Ill take $600 for that anytime. Anyone who wouldn't, is dumb.
> 
> Not singling out the guy I quoted, just using that as an example of what I am talking about.


I think he said the guy wanted him to do it for $300 for 1-3" not $600


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it's so late in the season take it on with a "adjustable" arm...tell them to give you 25% in case you screw it up...sometimes if your honest they will be cool..


otherwise i'd use the formula above..sounds right to me..


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Is this to take it over for this year or are they just looking for a price?


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

*E-mail me please..*



Mustang;745769 said:


> I was solicited to do a Home Depot a few years ago. US Maint. was the property manager. He told me he would fax over the specs and what they were looking to pay. He warned me other contractors had told him the prices were low. I had to call him back and ask if the suggested price was correct or did they leave a zero out; it was listed as $300. He burst out laughing. The specs they requested were equally laughable. Basically they wanted to own you. You were required to be on site within one hour of a phone call. Plowing company was responsible for any damage to shrubs, curbs, lightpoles, railings. Invoices must be submitted within 30 days with a manager signature approving every line item. If invoice was not submitted within 30 days you lost the right to be paid for that event.
> 
> The proposed pricing was $300 for 1"-3", $405 for 3"-6", $510 for 6"-9", $620 for 9"-12" NS $27.50 PER INCH over and above 12 inches. Salting was suggested at $120.
> 
> Never found out who got it but I didn't even submit a bid. I always wondered what they ended up paying.


Hey Mustang email me at [email protected]


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Mustang send me a e-mail I won't to talk with you about HD.
[email protected]


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

cretebaby;745163 said:


> You cant plow 3.2 acre with a truck and skiddy?


With all due respect yes you can. I have two trucks that ( we are the subcontractors )regularly plow a 400,000 sq' series of lots. With the two trucks feeding a push box front end loader we can clear this lot in 3 - 4 hours ( We are still pushing 60 - 70% of the snow). That lot equals like 9.3 acres or so.

I also have to agree with others that the price at $650 is not bad. As for the pricing issue and us being professionals. Being a professional has nothing to do with setting price. My ability to obtain a strong gross does. This is directly affected by my costs. Those guys in NJ have a much higher cost of living.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Puddlejumper;746285 said:


> With all due respect yes you can. I have two trucks that ( we are the subcontractors )regularly plow a 400,000 sq' series of lots. With the two trucks feeding a push box front end loader we can clear this lot in 3 - 4 hours ( We are still pushing 60 - 70% of the snow). That lot equals like 9.3 acres or so.
> 
> I also have to agree with others that the price at $650 is not bad. As for the pricing issue and us being professionals. Being a professional has nothing to do with setting price. My ability to obtain a strong gross does. This is directly affected by my costs. Those guys in NJ have a much higher cost of living.


Thanks I was being sarcastic


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BTW the OP has never mentioned a price


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

cretebaby;746300 said:


> Thanks I was being sarcastic


Can we get a definition of that because I don't understand, niether does not naming names, but some other members?


----------



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

im not sure what you guys are laughing about i plow 2 home depots for 240 each 2" push with one bobcat and 10 ft box and they are both done in 3 hours thats 160an hour and some is road time. i only plow lot after closing time. during the day i send a truck with 8'western and do drivelanes andloading docks only for 120 each and it takes about 2 and 1/2 hours im happy with the money i get and from time to time think some of you are blowing smoke about the money you charge.you think your 6000 dollar blade is worth more than i get on the hour for 200000dollar excavating equipment you should all be happy to be working at all since i know your weed eaters are put away for the winter


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucky Star;744724 said:


> Thank you thats what I was looking for to make sure I am in the general price range that I was thinking. Yes I am not signing or commiting to anything until we meet and sit down over all the specifics and the stacking and moving is known that it will be extra. Thanks again


what kind of equipment do you have?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

sounds to me like you're over matched...just being honest. if you don't know how to bid the lot, then you don't know how to plow the lot, you shouldn't jump into something like this mid-season. do research, ask questions but do it during the off-season, then put a formal bid together and attack the lot during the summer for next season.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

redman6565;747711 said:


> sounds to me like you're over matched...just being honest. if you don't know how to bid the lot, then you don't know how to plow the lot, you shouldn't jump into something like this mid-season. do research, ask questions but do it during the off-season, then put a formal bid together and attack the lot during the summer for next season.


Very good advice.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

JDiepstra;746157 said:


> I don't understand how guys can say "those prices are too low" and "for that money Im staying in bed" without even seeing the property. I have been to some Home Depots that I could plow in 2 hours. Yes, two hours, with my truck and V -plow in sig. Ill take $600 for that anytime. Anyone who wouldn't, is dumb.
> 
> Not singling out the guy I quoted, just using that as an example of what I am talking about.


yeah the whole Im staying in bed comment is so dumb! size of that lot is everything and as has been stated the OP said nothing specific about size or numbers.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

redman6565;747711 said:


> sounds to me like you're over matched...just being honest. if you don't know how to bid the lot, then you don't know how to plow the lot, you shouldn't jump into something like this mid-season. do research, ask questions but do it during the off-season, then put a formal bid together and attack the lot during the summer for next season.


Wow if you don't know how to bid you don't know how to plow??? Guess I have never plowed huge places before as a subcontractor, didn't know bidding had an effect on you skills. And I have more equipment available to go to this lot but why put more than needed there. I have recieved PM's from members with helpful informaton and am inline for the next storm..if it comes this winter and have worked out a goood deal. So thanks to the members who were able to useful information.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucky Star;749122 said:


> Wow if you don't know how to bid you don't know how to plow??? Guess I have never plowed huge places before as a subcontractor, didn't know bidding had an effect on you skills. And I have more equipment available to go to this lot but why put more than needed there. I have recieved PM's from members with helpful informaton and am inline for the next storm..if it comes this winter and have worked out a goood deal. So thanks to the members who were able to useful information.


It wasnt that much of a leap to think you were over matched when you didnt know how to bid and failed to answer questions that were asked of you:waving:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucky Star;749122 said:


> Wow if you don't know how to bid you don't know how to plow??? Guess I have never plowed huge places before as a subcontractor, didn't know bidding had an effect on you skills. And I have more equipment available to go to this lot but why put more than needed there. I have recieved PM's from members with helpful informaton and am inline for the next storm..if it comes this winter and have worked out a goood deal. So thanks to the members who were able to useful information.


have at it boss, sorry i didn't tell you what you wanted hear. if you'd like, i could tell you you're going to be great and pat you on the ass if you want?

but seriously, you don't plow lots you don't know how to bid. i know how to plow a road but you wouldn't dare catch me trying to bid one, even though i have 4-dump trucks to do it. i know how to plow a mall, but no clue how to go about bidding it, so you wouldn't catch me trying to bid one, even though i have 7 loaders, a tractor, couple backhoes, sicard truck and several skids. I wasn't mocking your skill of plowing but what you're doing isn't smart. take it or leave it, i could care less. if you succeed then open this thread back up in april and post a "i told you so".


----------

